
ERP-Application in Python, PyQt5 and PostgreSQL - DirkJanJansen
Download Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;DirkJanJansen&#x2F;Pandora<p>ERP Application in PyQt5 and PostgreSQL relational database system.<p>Python3 powered. Interface: Sqlalchemy-Core.<p>Modules: Inventory, Sales, Purchase, Manufactory, Employees, Calculation, Accountancy (portal), Payroll administration, Management modules for inventory control and financial control with graphs are included.<p>For documentation and database structure see Documentation directory.<p>For instructions, installation and several screenshots see Installation directory.
======
trashburger
Looking at the Github, it really feels like you should organize your code
better. There are many files with the same prefix that should go into their
own src/{prefix} subdirectories. The README is really lackluster and should
contain installation information and screenshots at least.

[https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/blob/master/invoerI...](https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/blob/master/invoerIclustercalculatie.py#L155)
What the heck is this supposed to be? Are you really creating a database table
and then a connection, and executing that in the middle of some random code?
You really need to separate this out. And this is not a cherrypicked
complaint, this is the first file I randomly clicked in the repo.

[https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/search?q=create_eng...](https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/search?q=create_engine&unscoped_q=create_engine)
This looks like you're creating a new engine anywhere you need database
access. This is NOT how you use SQLAlchemy. Create a database.py file that
contains a SINGLE create_engine function, and define all your tables in one
place. This code looks like a real mess.

Don't take this as a personal attack. We all had to start somewhere. But this
is not something I'd call top quality or really even quality.

~~~
DirkJanJansen
I'm aware, that the code could be organised better. But keep in mind, that the
program is not written by a professional. It's intended as an example for
integration python with a database system for the community and i am convinced
that the program helds many aspects as a learning purpose for instance
integrating graphs. And screenshots by the way are available in the project at
[https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/tree/master/Install...](https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/tree/master/Installation/Screenshots)
And as far as to your first comment over creating tables, this is not creating
tables, but defining it to the program. I should read more accurate, before
commenting

~~~
trashburger
The problem is that if you are putting this out there for purposes of
education, it should use best practices, and it clearly doesn't here. I
suggest that you significantly refactor this code. I believe that it can
become much better with more modularization, more clearly explaining some
aspects of the code and better project structuring.

~~~
Jugurtha
> _The problem is that if you are putting this out there for purposes of
> education, it should use best practices_

There's a French saying that goes "C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron"
(it is by "black-smithing" that one becomes a black-smith).

One way to discover best practices is by putting things out in the open and
receiving benevolent feedback on how to do it better.

The code will improve as the author reads more about best practices to apply
on a real project they have shared with the comunity, and a benevolent
comunity submitting issues and pull requests.

Here's the link to create an issue in that repo:

[https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/issues/new](https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/issues/new)

------
justinclift
Cool. :)

As a general thought for "making it more presentable", it's probably a good
idea to embed a screenshot right into the front page README.

Just from the point of view that "when things look attractive, people are more
inclined to check them out".

(Yeah, it's a super generalisation, but it seems to hold true).

As an example, we have a screenshot as nearly the first element people can
see:

[https://github.com/sqlitebrowser/sqlitebrowser/](https://github.com/sqlitebrowser/sqlitebrowser/)

Since you already have a bunch of screenshots, it should be fairly simple to
make happen.

Maybe these two, as they seem both clean and representative?

[https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/blob/master/Install...](https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/blob/master/Installation/Screenshots/Bars.png)

[https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/blob/master/Install...](https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/blob/master/Installation/Screenshots/Change-
Basket.png)

~~~
DirkJanJansen
Thank you for your comment. I already link the Readme towards screenshots and
installation file due to other remarks of users.

~~~
justinclift
Yeah, my point is just to have the screenshot "right there" (embedded in the
README) so it's nearly the first thing people see. :)

When people need to click on links to see the screenshot(s), it seems like a
missed opportunity. ;)

------
cies
The project uses a mix of Dutch and English for symbols, docs and comments.
Now you need programmers that besides Python, are also good with both Dutch
and English. Sadly this greatly limits the audience.

~~~
rcarmo
Agreed, but that doesn't detract much from the achievement. A few screenshots
would be nice, though.

~~~
DirkJanJansen
The screenshots are available look:
[https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/tree/master/Install...](https://github.com/DirkJanJansen/Pandora/tree/master/Installation/Screenshots)

~~~
rcarmo
Maybe putting some on the top-level README? those are two levels down, and
inside a subfolder of "Installation", which I would not ordinarily look into
for screenshots...

~~~
DirkJanJansen
Links for screenshots and installation files are added to the Readme.md

Thanks for the hint

------
teruakohatu
Quite an accomplishment. Well done! How long have you been working on it?

Echoing others, I recommend improving the readme and embedding or linking to
screenshots in it :)

~~~
DirkJanJansen
Thank you for your comment. I worked about 600 hours on the project, i'm
retired, so i have the time. The links to the installation files and
screenshots will be included in the readme. Good idea, Thanks!

------
brainless
Kudos! This is the kind of stuff that inspires me.

I am trying to build a couple products to figure out which will work and I
want to focus on that for the next couple years. But I suffer a lot from
procrastination, shift in focus when it comes to own projects.

I checked your commits, really nice that you kept steady since mid-March. If I
can do that for my current project, it would be something useful to share with
the world.

Thank you :)

------
sumosudo
Nice. And reading Dutch comments knowing Afrikaans always brings a smile to my
face.

~~~
mkesper
But it severly hinders contributions and usage from the rest of the world. Had
to do with an incident system where tables and fields had dutch names. I
believe they are now renaming everything to English but that's a mess.

------
gigatexal
I’m no ERP expert but it looks functional. What are your goals with the
project? Do you plan to monetize?

One immediate thing I’d do is have a landing page where the screenshots can
take center stage and show people what this would look like.

~~~
DirkJanJansen
I have no intention to make money with this project. I developed the program
for the community for educational purposes as an example for database
integration in python.

~~~
maremmano
Favourite comment ever. Thank you giving back to the world.

------
adadahdjej
Well done buddy! I am sure it was a nice amount of effort, so give yourself a
pat on the back for releasing something useful into the world.

------
james_s_tayler
Why not just have it all in one language? Why the English bait and switch?

~~~
DirkJanJansen
I developed in Dutch Later on i decided to document in English It's much work
to translate the whole project in English Sorry!

------
LaundroMat
The screenshots are dated 2017. Why are you posting this now? Has there been a
major release?

~~~
DirkJanJansen
The screenshots are recently, only the registrationmark is 2017, when the
first ideas of the project started. The thirst publication on Github was 2019

------
jaeyson
Is this same with odoo?

~~~
DirkJanJansen
Odoo is a professional project, whereas Pandora is not. Besides Odoo is
developed by many persons., where Pandora is a 1 person project

